# Newbie to MartialTalk.Com



## JBAZ (Apr 25, 2017)

Good morning!
Old guy (now) participant in Afghanistan 1979-1980, when we first tried to be on their side.
Any other "participants" in here? 
I was in company of an Uzbek / Mongol woman, Gzhengzhi, known simply as "Z" or "The Z". 
She was an accomplished warrior with the karambit, which most of us had never heard of, nor seen 
before.
Just wondering if any others from that time and adventure are on here.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Apr 25, 2017)

In 1979 I was serving in the USMC.  Welcome to MT!


----------



## BuckerooBonzai (Apr 25, 2017)

I was with 3rd Group in Afghan in 2006, a bit after your time but still quite the "fun" times!  

Welcome and glad to have you here!


----------



## Tames D (Apr 25, 2017)

Welcome to MT. Thank you for your service. In '79 I was in college working on a plan to build wealth.


----------



## Tames D (Apr 25, 2017)

BuckerooBonzai said:


> I was with 3rd Group in Afghan in 2006, a bit after your time but still quite the "fun" times!
> 
> Welcome and glad to have you here!


Thank you for your service.


----------



## Buka (Apr 25, 2017)

Welcome aboard, bro.


----------



## Steve (Apr 25, 2017)

Welcome to MT.   Never been to Afghanistan.   Closest I got was Al Kharj in desert storm.


----------



## BuckerooBonzai (Apr 26, 2017)

Tames D said:


> Welcome to MT. Thank you for your service. In '79 I was in college working on a plan to build wealth.



Did it work???


----------



## Tames D (Apr 26, 2017)

BuckerooBonzai said:


> Did it work???


Very much so


----------



## BuckerooBonzai (Apr 26, 2017)

Tames D said:


> Very much so



And here I was thinking that your avatar was you standing by some OTHER person's car!


----------



## Jedmus (Apr 26, 2017)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## wingchun100 (Apr 28, 2017)

Enjoy your time here!


----------

